# USMLE



## Rajesh Saagar

Is there any prominent training centers offering training for USMLE in India?


----------



## Medicine Buddy

Below is medical lectures for free.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSgPh_h0QAp2tg-lCeA4-zw/videos



All the best


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

Thanks for your link Buddy


----------

